

Tell HN: Save 60% on all O'Reilly E-books - unignorant

Use the code DDF2H. Today only, as far as I know.<p>Hopefully this is not too spammy, but I figured that others might like to know about the deal.
======
turtle4
Actually mildly annoyed, since I got in on the pragprog 40% off deal for black
friday, and now many of their titles are available here for 60% off today.

------
Tycho
On the topic of eBooks, why on earth is the iBooks Store so useless? The
selection seems to be tiny and the only way to browse is through very broad
categories like 'non-fiction.' it's like Apple out it up there just for show
and don't seriously care about it.

------
lt
Here's the full list:

<http://oreilly.com/store/ebooks-complete.html>

Any recomendations?

~~~
mikebo
_JavaScript: the good parts_

------
revorad
Oh why don't they have the latest edition of JS The Definitive Guide on sale??
Beware: don't buy the old edition which is on sale (it's four years old). The
6th edition is available for $25 for both online access and pdf version, so I
just bought that - <http://my.safaribooksonline.com/9781449393854>.

------
jrmg
What's the source of this code? Using an unsourced coupon code is is in the
least ethically troubling - how do I know it wasn't intended to be private?

More practically, how do I know I'm /allowed/ to use it, and O'Reilly won't be
within their rights to bill me the full amount later when they work out what's
going on?

~~~
selectnull
It's on their homepage. <http://oreilly.com/>

~~~
jrmg
Ah. I take back any insinuations I made on anyone's ethics then!

A link to the page in the summary would have been a good thing to have though.

~~~
danparsonson
Once you've bought something, and assuming you don't opt out, O'Reilly email
details of these offers to you - that's possibly where the OP heard about it.
They seem always to be generally available via the home page.

------
jlampart
I just bought "Building iPhone Apps with HTML, CSS, and JavaScript", went to
the the download page, and found out that it is available online for free:
<http://ofps.oreilly.com/titles/9780596805784/index.html>

WTF, O'Reilly?

~~~
sudont
Yell at the writer for licensing it _Creative Commons._

I'd consider it tribute for putting a worthwhile book into the world as such.

------
cubicle67
Anyone know if the RESTful Web Services book is any good, or know of a good
resource? <http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596801687/>

~~~
auxbuss
Yes, it's very instructive. It's written in the typical terse cookbook style.
Read the Amazon reviews, they nail it pretty well.

[http://www.amazon.com/RESTful-Web-Services-Cookbook-
Scalabil...](http://www.amazon.com/RESTful-Web-Services-Cookbook-
Scalability/product-reviews/0596801688/)

I preferred it to _RESTful Web Services_ , which is rather long winded.

------
cubicle67
"We're sorry, but your promotional code was invalid."

no joy for me.

Edit: works for ebooks only for me, not for printed versions. I'm outside the
US, so that may be a factor?

~~~
lt
Just bought one and it worked just fine.

edit: it explicitely says it's only for e-books and videos.

------
asdfor
The coupon is good for there video titles too (according to there homepage).

